# Ive made a decsion



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I made up my mind and Im going to get some cichlids, possibly 2 females and a male. Im gonna get a tank that comes with a filter. But I need to know exactly everything I need to keep them healthy. I need to know what other type of stuff like heaters or stuff like that. I also need to know what I need to do to the water, like the cycling. BTW when I mean I need to know exaclty what I need, I mean EVERYTHING. Because I want to be ready. And Im thinking of getting Red Oscars.

BTWA- Is a 55 gallon for $50 a good deal? I think if comes with accessories, Im not sure.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a $50 55g is a great deal, and could house many african cichlids. A 55g however is not suitable for an oscar, long-term. The oscar would outgrow it in about a year. I'd suggest you look for a 75g tank if you want to keep a single oscar. A 125g would do for a pair of oscars and several smaller tankmates as well.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> a $50 55g is a great deal, and could house many african cichlids. A 55g however is not suitable for an oscar, long-term. The oscar would outgrow it in about a year. I'd suggest you look for a 75g tank if you want to keep a single oscar. A 125g would do for a pair of oscars and several smaller tankmates as well.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

try the info section at the top of the page for EVERYTHING


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

burna said:


> try the info section at the top of the page for EVERYTHING


 only everything on _africans_, though







If you have questions over Oscars or other american cichlids, it won't help ya much


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm, thanks! Would anyone recommend a specific cichlid? And one more thing, how do you pronounce "cichlid"??? I have no trouble spelling it but when I want to say it, I cant and start mumbling off..


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

sick-lid


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

here are my recomendations for cichlids in a 55g. convicts, firemouths, jack dempseys, chococlate cichlids, pike cichlids, lyonsi, salvani, severums, pretty much any earth eater, and texas cichlids. you can not keep all those fish in there but i thought i would give you a bunch so you could check em out and figure what type you like best


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

"Sick-lids" eh? Haha, thanks lemmy, I might get a Jack or Firemouth.

Does anyone know a good site that tells you about the fish like its latin name and where its from?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those 2 fish would go together pretty good in a 55g together


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

here's a good site http://www.cichlid-forum.com/index.php


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Don't worry cichlids aren't hard to keep at all just most of them get pretty big. And I really think that you could have an awsome African tank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Hmm, thanks! Would anyone recommend a specific cichlid? And one more thing, how do you pronounce "cichlid"??? I have no trouble spelling it but when I want to say it, I cant and start mumbling off..










funny! Watch out, cichlids are addictive!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Hmm, thanks! Would anyone recommend a specific cichlid? And one more thing, how do you pronounce "cichlid"??? I have no trouble spelling it but when I want to say it, I cant and start mumbling off..


 for a 55g, 5-7 african mbuna (see african guide) or 3-4 mbuna and a jack dempsey would be my prime suggestions


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, thanks! Would anyone recommend a specific cichlid? And one more thing, how do you pronounce "cichlid"??? I have no trouble spelling it but when I want to say it, I cant and start mumbling off..
> ...


 sounds like a good plan to me :nod:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wait, when you mean Jack D as the prime, I would only get one?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no, you could get the jack dempsey and some mbuna


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i thought you couldnt mix cichlids ones from other contenets


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

P45 seems to know about cichlids....but personally I wouldn't put a Jack Dempsey in with mbunas. They do have dramatically different water requirements to be in prime condition. That's not to say that a Jack Dempsey couldn't adjust to the high pH and alkalinity that mbunas like....but the Jack Dempsey wouldn't be at its happiest.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i sya u ditch the hole oscar idea and make it a african tank it would bee rad







all u need is lots of rock caves and a ph at like 7.5-8.0


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i think angels can withstand 7.5


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha, thats what Im thinking of doing, but my mom wants to get goldfish! I was like no mom these are "prettier" fish. Besides the person that's selling the 55 g tank still hasn't sold it so I told her we should buy it, get it ready and get some cichlids


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> P45 seems to know about cichlids....but personally I wouldn't put a Jack Dempsey in with mbunas. They do have dramatically different water requirements to be in prime condition. That's not to say that a Jack Dempsey couldn't adjust to the high pH and alkalinity that mbunas like....but the Jack Dempsey wouldn't be at its happiest.


 my argument:

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...e=octofasciatum
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...iesname=auratus
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...ciesname=crabro
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...sname=elongatus

CAs and Malawi cichlids therefore can be thought of as having compatible water conditions.

However, perhaps the best source of information on this, period:
http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...topic=49128&hl=
its absolutely filled with good commentary from a lot of people who REALLY know their shiat


----------

